# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  I think I've found a cool room in the DWA.

## dollarway64

Hey, guys, I'm back.

I think I found a room in the Academy. Last night, I had a nonlucid dream where I was in a castle like Hogwarts and I found a room in the great all, where you have to hold up a goblet to the door for it to open. After going down a twisty staircase, I found an extremely dark room only lit by a door. The light from the the shines on a group of people at a table. On the table is a drink and a bunch of stuff that I personal to me. They told me to drink, I did. They told me to choose something, I chose a DVD of my schools show choir and I walked to the door. They tell me through the door, I will go deep in my own mind and find something out about myself. I walk through, and all of the sudden, after a flash of bright light, I found myself falling and singing at the same time. I fell through empty holes, tunnels, sewer pipes. I eventually was pulled out by an old man, but I don't think I was pulled out. I found myself younger and with two girls. After thinking about it, they were the same girls from a lucid dream I had when I was a little kid. Look at my dream journal to read it. One was my dream guide, the other was a blonde girl. 

After thinking about it, the room told me now that I'm of age, I've started to fall deeper into darkness because of my loss of innocence. It reminded me of the way I used to be when I was younger. Innocent and happy.

So, this new room, seems to help reveal more about dreamers. Should we spread the word about it so we can see what other dreamers see while trying it out? Anyway, tell me what you guys think!

----------

